# Need help



## machiavelli2963 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello I have a female peacock cichlid and I can't tell but it kind of looks like a white speck is on her body. My water is good its cycled has a great filter and heater I don't over feed them and do water changes every week. I use prime every time I do a water change and have my water tested every week so I'm not sure whatthis speck is. It doesn't seem to be spreadin. Any help would be appreciated. Also my male peacock has been trying to get her to mate but she is being a stubborn brat. He keeps moving stones and making a good little spot for them and he's flaring up around her and shaking and I've seen I'm try to do that little mateing dance with her but she just runs away and keeps teasing him. Do you guys have any help with any of that. I have good open spots and good hidden spots for them so I don't know. I will also get medication for the speck of I have to but if its not the ich I don't want to medicate them for no reason. I'll try to send pictures


----------



## machiavelli2963 (Sep 25, 2019)

These are of the male and the female plus the other little guy if I need to try to take a better one of the female i can


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I can't see the spot but you should have 4 or more females with each male. He may have knocked off one of her scales and could easily kill her if he is left alone with her in the tank. Not on purpose, but his constant attention will exhaust her and she may become ill. VERY common with harem brooders kept in pairs.


----------



## machiavelli2963 (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you for responding. The mark is gone now so you're probably right. I got another female today a ob peacock so hopefully he will not pick on just one to much now that there's two, until I can get a couple more.


----------

